# Didier's LAST SUPPER !!!!!!!



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

The man is leaving Florida this coming Saturday.... so we had him and his lovely wife over for dinner and smokes.... one last time before thier journey.....

Going to miss you my brother! And your hot wife too, of course.....

Didier smoking his first Opus X gifted to him from White fish....



Stacey made Su'flay....... I made shrimp and the beans.... What a great meal!

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

I smoked one of these.... I know nothing about them.... but it was DELISH!!!!

http://imageshack.us

And how blessed are we.....

Going to miss you both, my friend!!!!!!

Know that you have a place to stay on any visits back to your land of many beaches...... 

          

:|


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, Michael. See you soon, Didier......


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh! The guy gifted me a nice triple flame lighter..... a nice selection of smokes.... a short sword...... and it sucks that he won't be at LSB anymore..... damn it.... :bawling:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Hope your move is smooth Didier....looks Like Michael gave ya a nice sendoff.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice pics. How'd you like the Opus? I smoked his partner (I had another one just like it) last August the day before my daughter was born & it rocked me! Did the extra year in the humi mellow him out? Hope your move goes well. Florida to Kentucky is quite a BIG difference...I feel for you!! Good luck Brother!!!


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

CM, maybe the last one before my moving but sure not the last one. 
Andy, The Opux X was awsome and I smoked the Ancient Warrior too. I think I prefered the Ancient Warrior. 

The Dinner was more that delish and, Maybe I gave Michael some stuff, but let me say that CM dont like to receive without giving back. I gifted me with some of his special cigars who are Hummmmm. But his best gift is his friendship. 

See you soon friends. :beerchug: :smoke:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Damn..... i ALMOST brought tears to my eyes .... ya beach! 

You just want me to hate you.... I know that!


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Sure I hate you but don't want everybody else to know. :cheeky:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time, Michael definitely knows how to send someone off. I musta missed it though, where you moving too Didier?


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------

